# Why is it a issue to breed budgies



## Mishti Anuurag

I have seen many articles and many people telling me not to breed biidgies without any specific reason.What is the issue don't understand.
My budgies are well bonded,they are new to each other,not of the same family and are quiet healthy as well.Can someone please specify


----------



## Cody

There is so much more to breeding any species than just letting it happen and so many things that can go wrong, you also have to ask yourself why do I want to breed my birds, aren't there enough birds already that need homes? Please take a look at this article and see if you can honestly answer the questions.








Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


Just because it's "natural" doesn't mean that we should allow it to happen in our homes. There are many many MANY things you need to consider before allowing your birds to breed. Here is a list of things you need to think of before you even CONSIDER breeding. 1). Are your birds proper...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Mishti Anuurag

Cody said:


> There is so much more to breeding any species than just letting it happen and so many things that can go wrong, you also have to ask yourself why do I want to breed my birds, aren't there enough birds already that need homes? Please take a look at this article and see if you can honestly answer the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
> 
> 
> Just because it's "natural" doesn't mean that we should allow it to happen in our homes. There are many many MANY things you need to consider before allowing your birds to breed. Here is a list of things you need to think of before you even CONSIDER breeding. 1). Are your birds proper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkbudgies.com


Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Budgies are much healthier and happier if they are never bred. 
You indicated in a different thread that your family is expecting a cut-back with regard to finances.
Breeding birds is not just sticking two birds together and letting them do their thing. 
At this point, you should be most concerned about providing for your budgies basic needs, attempting to give them the essentials for a great cage and learning as much about budgies, their personalities, temperaments and how to care for them for their optimum health and well being.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Again, I am going to advise you to take the time to read ALL of our Budgie Articles and the stickies at the top of each section of the forum.

For your birds sake, please do NOT allow them to breed.

This thread is closed.*


----------

